# What the heck is a Discada???



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 3, 2015)

Its a outdoor wok on steroids! Made from a harrow disc or as some refer to them plow discs.

Mine is 24" and weighs in at 39 pounds.

Here's some pre-seasoning photos













21453114788_6c2e2d7510_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Nov 3, 2015


















21018111434_8b8a457518_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Nov 3, 2015






Welded plug where the hole was for attaching to the harrow.













21505322750_1dab681c55_k.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Nov 3, 2015


----------



## tropics (Nov 3, 2015)

I seen the perfect Propane Burner for that the other day.I new what the Discada was but what the he** is a Harow? 

Richie


----------



## sfprankster (Nov 3, 2015)

I see paella in the near future.


----------



## bkleinsmid (Nov 3, 2015)

Hey Case......

Those can be so much fun. Are you going to add diving boards on the sides?

Brad


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 3, 2015)

bkleinsmid said:


> Hey Case......
> 
> Those can be so much fun. Are you going to add diving boards on the sides?
> 
> Brad


No plans at this time. The thing is so thick and big that I think I can use the edges for warming and the middle for cooking.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 3, 2015)

tropics said:


> I seen the perfect Propane Burner for that the other day.I new what the Discada was but what the he** is a Harow?
> 
> Richie















06-Disk Harrow.JPG



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Nov 3, 2015


----------



## atomicsmoke (Nov 3, 2015)

This brings nice memories. I cooked many a meals on the disc.

And the disc harow is exactly where we got it.

Can cook your meats and potatoes in the same time












safaiala_4.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Nov 3, 2015


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 3, 2015)

atomicsmoke said:


> This brings nice memories. I cooked many a meals on the disc.
> 
> And the disc harow is exactly where we got it.
> 
> ...


That's a tasty looking meal! Better get back to discada cooking!


----------



## atomicsmoke (Nov 3, 2015)

That's not my cooking...just a google image...don't have digital pics from those times.


----------



## floridasteve (Nov 3, 2015)

I've tripped over many of a discarded disc in my youth, but never heard of cooking on one.

For the record, the plow, disc and harrow are three separate tools.  First you plow -- that cuts deep into the earth and turns it over.   Then you disk, and that cuts up the plow furrows and evens them somewhat.  Them you go over it with a harrow, which has a a bunch Of fingers, like a rake on steroids and that brakes up the clumps left by the disc.  Then you are ready to plant


----------



## tropics (Nov 3, 2015)

FloridaSteve said:


> I've tripped over many of a discarded disc in my youth, but never heard of cooking on one.
> 
> For the record, the plow, disc and harrow are three separate tools. First you plow -- that cuts deep into the earth and turns it over. Then you disk, and that cuts up the plow furrows and evens them somewhat. Them you go over it with a harrow, which has a a bunch Of fingers, like a rake on steroids and that brakes up the clumps left by the disc. Then you are ready to plant


I will never ask anything about a farm again. Wow 

Richie


----------



## bkleinsmid (Nov 3, 2015)

I can't take credit for this recipe........it's from BBcue-z on another site.

But I can tell you it is a killer meal.........

B~

Made Italian sausage pasta dish today, starting with these few ingredients:






Browned some parboiled Italian sausage cut into large chunks





Removed the sausage and added the pasta to season it. I don’t care for plain pasta, so I stirred in some butter, parsley, and some parmesan cheese, and a hint of garlic butter










Removed the pasta and added some oil and slices of pepperoni to season the cooking oil





Then added the veggies





Then garlic, dry Italian herbs and some red crushed pepper





And diced tomatoes and some wine





Added back the sausage and the black olives





Then the spinach and let every thing simmer a while










I then added some marinara sauce





Added back the pasta and let everything simmer a while





Topped the pasta with parmesan cheese and fresh parsley and served it with garlic toast.





Yum


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 3, 2015)

Thanks for showing this Case!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Most of the "Disc Harrows" around here are still behind the Tractor.

Some of the farmers call them "Diskers".

There used to be other guys on this forum using them---Maybe you'll wake them up!!

Bear


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 3, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> Thanks for showing this Case!!Thumbs Up
> 
> Most of the "Disc Harrows" around here are still behind the Tractor.
> 
> ...



Thanks Bear! Like the Mini forum I asked for this one so those that do Disco can show off the cooks. There are some fantastic ones out there on other sites. Some cool builds too! Mines all seasoned and ready I just need to start using it. I need to modify my propane burner a bit to make it work. I could use it on top of the stove tec stick burner today if I wanted too.


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 3, 2015)

All my discs I take off are broken.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 3, 2015)

I got mine from http://www.southwestdisk.com/


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 3, 2015)

Bet my turkey burner would work for this.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 3, 2015)

c farmer said:


> Bet my turkey burner would work for this.



Yes it would.


----------



## muralboy (Nov 4, 2015)

Oh my.  My father-in-law would be rolling in his grave with laughter if he could see this. He was an Iowa farmer and a tinkerer. 

Talk about your ultimate "re-purpose, re-use"


----------



## bmaddox (Nov 4, 2015)

I think I need one of these for deer camp! I could see some serious scrambled eggs and breakfast potatoes being cooked on this.


----------



## hoity toit (Nov 4, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> No plans at this time. The thing is so thick and big that I think I can use the edges for warming and the middle for cooking.


I have one, I call mine a Mexican Wok. Great for doing fajitas with onions and bell peppers, then use it to warm the tortillas.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 4, 2015)

c farmer said:


> All my discs I take off are broken.


Pennsylvania Rocks are hard on Discs!!

Bear


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 4, 2015)

Hoity Toit said:


> I have one, I call mine a Mexican Wok. Great for doing fajitas with onions and bell peppers, then use it to warm the tortillas.


I look forward to seeing your cooks!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 4, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> Pennsylvania Rocks are hard on Discs!!
> 
> Bear


Same problem in my neck of the woods! That's why I had to import mine from the Westside of the state where the rocks aren't as plentiful!


----------



## humdinger (Nov 4, 2015)

c farmer said:


> Bet my turkey burner would work for this.


That's the first thing I thought too....Just gotta get my hands on one now. I'm headed to the thumb of michigan in 2 weeks. LOTSO farms there so you can bet I'll be looking around.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 4, 2015)

Any propane burner will work. It's best to get the discada off the flame a hi though, 4"-6". I am working on a mod for mine to get it up a bit.


----------



## rigzcnc (Dec 30, 2015)

100_1082.JPG



__ rigzcnc
__ Dec 30, 2015






This is Discada!  Steak and Chicken Fajitas!


----------



## hoity toit (Jan 4, 2016)

That's it , you got it going on.


----------



## idahopz (Jan 4, 2016)

Most of you probably already know this, but for those that might not, an SRG make an excellent heat source for discada (or wok), especially when you are already roasting something













IMG_3361.jpg



__ idahopz
__ Jan 4, 2016


----------



## bildo (Apr 23, 2017)

Have any of you guys tried it on a Weber kettle? Interested in getting one but using it on the kettle vs having to also get the burner will be a lot easier sell to management!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 23, 2017)

Bildo said:


> Have any of you guys tried it on a Weber kettle? Interested in getting one but using it on the kettle vs having to also get the burner will be a lot easier sell to management!



You can use a disc over charcoal. It's not as easy to regulate temps so be careful if you plan on deep frying. It would be perfectly fine for fajitas, stir fry, breakfast scrambles etc... 

You'll also want to figure out a set up for setting the disc on. You could put it on the cooking grate but it will want to flop around. You could remove the grate but you don't want it directly on the coals, nor do you want to block air flow from the top. Which could happen if the disc was resting on the rim of the kettle.


----------



## bildo (Apr 23, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> You can use a disc over charcoal. It's not as easy to regulate temps so be careful if you plan on deep frying. It would be perfectly fine for fajitas, stir fry, breakfast scrambles etc...
> 
> You'll also want to figure out a set up for setting the disc on. You could put it on the cooking grate but it will want to flop around. You could remove the grate but you don't want it directly on the coals, nor do you want to block air flow from the top. Which could happen if the disc was resting on the rim of the kettle.



Thanks. Very true about smothering the coals. I'll have to come up with a plan.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 23, 2017)

Bildo said:


> Thanks. Very true about smothering the coals. I'll have to come up with a plan.



Three bolts with washers and nuts is all you need to adapt the cooking grate. 













image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Apr 23, 2017






This is from my UDS charcoal basket, but should give you an idea. The three bolts would face up forming a triangle for the disc to sit on. Three points is best because it allows you to adjust the disc if the cooker isn't perfectly level.


----------

